# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  thank's y'all!

## AngryClouds

i did this thing where i downloaded the thing when it prompted me to.  it had something to do with enabling pan-european text, and lo and behold...  i see letters!!!  the good kind that show up for my computer!  yay.  thanks for all the advice.   
how do you say "thank you" in russian?  (that's probably off topic.  sorry...) 
Kimi Burkert   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

спасибо
spaceeb*o*

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

> спасибо
> spaceeb*o*

 spac*ee*ba, you mean...

----------


## Dogboy182

OOPS, forgot, unstress o makes a, stressed o makes o   ::

----------

